# ***OFFICIAL*** - Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all discussion on "The Iceman" vs. "The Axe Murderer" in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*.

- *T.B.*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

OHHH YEAAA!

Wandy vs. Chuck is finally here. UFC vs. Pride at it's best. Wandy will finish the Iceman in 2 rounds, with strikes if you ask me.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

If Chuck got his footwork and throws combinations he takes it.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm so hyped for this fight. 

Years in the making and I cannot seeing it disapoint.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Chuck will win. He's looking good. He's at 204, usually he is always at 205 so thats kind of new haha. I think I spotted more muscle on him than usual in the weigh ins. Chuck wins ko/tko. But I do like wandy. What a fight this is going to be. I am going to be so confused.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Wanderlei wins 2nd rnd ko.
chuck will get booed a little in the first rd for running around trying to keep from getting whomped(like usual) then the crowd will encite him to exchange with wandy, which will be all she wrote.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Just like everyone else I am so pumped for this fight!I must say that I am worried about my boy Chuck. I'm hoping he can land a huge bomb and drop Silva. This is a very tough fight for him. GO CHUCK!!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Just like everyone else I am so pumped for this fight!I must say that I am worried about my boy Chuck. I'm hoping he can land a huge bomb and drop Silva. This is a very tough fight for him. GO CHUCK!!



That is sadly the only way Chuck is gonna win this...I am a big fan of both guys but I gotta go with the guy that has, IMO, fought tougher comp. and had almost a year off to recover and train for his coming out party. Just sucks for chuck he gets to be the pinata of the party.

WAR SILVA


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

I have to weigh in on this after I seen the weighins. Chuck will dominate Wandy. We have seen the antics before at weighins like Wandy demonstrated and if history repeats itself Chuck will dominate.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

NoRToN said:


> I have to weigh in on this after I seen the weighins. Chuck will dominate Wandy. We have seen the antics before at weighins like Wandy demonstrated and if history repeats itself Chuck will dominate.


What does that even mean? That is like saying well its the curse of 2007: The Year of the Upset when discussing a fight. What past antics are you talking about in regards to Wandy and Liddell?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know if I'm just too partial to Wandy, but I don't think Chuck has a chance (outside of a freak KO, of course). Wanderlei looks like he's in way better shape, and IMO, it looks like Wandy is already in Chuck's head. I'm not just talking about the weigh-ins... I think Wandy's been in Chuck's head since 2005 the first time they had a staredown in the Octagon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why would you say a "Freak KO" from Chuck? Lidell is a counter punch none of those precise bombs he drops when given an oppotunity are "Freak KO's" that is Chucks strategy in the cage they are far from lucky punchs.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wand is gonna stop Chuck in the first.

Of course, Chuck could knock Wand out, he can knock anyone out, but I just think Wand isn't gonna get stupid.


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Liddell will win via knockout 2nd round.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandy by flying kneebar.


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

This is so awesome. There's so many different opinions and predictions in this thread. Nobody has any idea what the hell is going to happen tonight. This is what a fight should be. I can't wait.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm still scared of Chuck's power, despite what we didn't see from him in the Jardine fight. I'm pulling for Wandy and think his training will pay off. 


For the love of God, no early stoppages.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

anyone want to do a complete *sig bet* for 1 month, *paid members only 
*
I will take *chuck *(I know a risk but thought it would be fun)

have to post that you want to take the *bet before the fight* first person to take me up on it I will take on


----------



## duckfootball25 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think Chuck will come out a little nervous and soft but as soon as the first punch is thrown he will attack like a cornered pit bull....Check in round 2 by TKO.....


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> What does that even mean? That is like saying well its the curse of 2007: The Year of the Upset when discussing a fight. What past antics are you talking about in regards to Wandy and Liddell?


The most recent mock if you will would be the JRock warmachine when Jrock at weighins was trying to act like a badass. Curse what is that about? All I meant is the guys who come in with their chest all puffed up trying to look like bad asses end up getting whipped:thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

War Wandy!!!!!

Wandy is in better shape
Wandy is better conditioned
Wandy is more well rounded
Wandy has better BJJ
Wandy is in Chucks head

Wandy will win.

BTW did anyone hear Joe when they event started and he said "Chuck Liddell looked ripped at the weigh-ins" 

Give me a ******* break


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lol, no disrespect intended Southpaw but I see you driving the Liddell hate train if Silva wins. It could possibly be worse than when Rampage beat Chuck.

The hate I mean.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Joe says that everyone looks ripped.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Lol, no disrespect intended Southpaw but I see you driving the Liddell hate train if Silva wins. It could possibly be worse than when Rampage beat Chuck.
> 
> The hate I mean.


I am supremely confident. I may bitch a little bit if he does lose but I'm not going to be tugging a hate wagon for Liddell if he does happen to win


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> anyone want to do a complete *sig bet* for 1 month, *paid members only
> *
> I will take *chuck *(I know a risk but thought it would be fun)
> 
> have to post that you want to take the *bet before the fight* first person to take me up on it I will take on


any takers last minute


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wandy rockin sandstorm


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Uh Oh. I think wany may be at a bit of a disadvantage. He's not rocking his short shorts LOL


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

I cant beleive this is actually happening!

I have butterflys and im shaking. This is the best night of my young life.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn ice looks serious


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

this is sooo awesome so far


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

man I want to see this fight


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

This is one of the few times Liddell is coming in the underdog, The Iceman will pull off the "upset" hopefully.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ice looking good, keep it up


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i think i give round 1 to chuck, both landed some solid punches, but i think Chuck got the better of them. still a close round


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i wish i was in canada to see this ******* fight


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

some big bombs thrown, but they both look timid...hopefully one of them breaks the ice and they start unleashing what they've trained this hard to do.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I love this FIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

there throwing the hands now...


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG 





this fight rules, Chuck gets rocked, then comes back and busts open Wanderlie....... just awesome! C'MON CHUCK!!!!


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

woooowwww...that was a great round!!!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

wow this made up for the boring ass first fights.....war for real in that second round


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish that live results made it as exciting as you guys are making it, lol.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Omg That 2nd Round Was Great!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Takedown By Chuck?!?!?!?! Lol


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

chuck liddell + spinning backfist = wtf?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

holy crap, how is Wandy still standing? and Chuck getting a take down?!?!?! wtf!!!!!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I am missing it


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

THATS MY BOY CHUCK THATS MY EFFING BOY CHUCK!!! THE OLD CHUCK IS BACK (In terms of style and not only looking for the over hand right)


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow..


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> Wow..


Wow...what?:dunno:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

watch all the people saying chuck should retire come back around. I am sooo bumbing that thread back up and quoting all the ones that said that


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

is it over?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

excellent excellent fight!!! WTG Chuck!!

if anyone missed it, i would go to UFC.com and pay for it, its worth it, awesome fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Where's the boos for Chuck and the brand new wandy banwagon? 

Realy impressed with Wandy's chin/heart.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> THATS MY BOY CHUCK THATS MY EFFING BOY CHUCK!!! THE OLD CHUCK IS BACK (In terms of style and not only looking for the over hand right)


The old chuck? the old chuck didn't win decisions.

He'll never get his belt.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

damn..chuck gassed!!! should have been a ko..


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Can the whole Zuffa crew be more unprofessional and biased after that shit?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Chuck going to need some heavy duty Nyquil after tonights party


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Welcome back ICE!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a feeling Chucky won it.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wise said:


> Can the whole Zuffa crew be more unprofessional and biased after that shit?


I agree. Dana was all overs chucks nuts. What a douche.

This fight should have happened a long time ago.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow cant' believe Chuck took Wand down twice!! Smart fight by Chuck.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> The old chuck? the old chuck didn't win decisions.
> 
> He'll never get his belt.


you know I normally dont mind you and most of the time stick up for you, but your post are getting worse and worse


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Your over Wandy's nuts. j/k

He's their star, they want to put him over.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Am I reading this correctly? Did chuck backfist Wandy and also take him down?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> watch all the people saying chuck should retire come back around. I am sooo bumbing that thread back up and quoting all the ones that said that


Chuck may not be ready for retirement. but he still is not the old chuck nor will he ever hold a title.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Spinning backfist? Wow. Props to Chuck for a very good fight. He took some shots but dished them out even more. Man, they were swinging for the fences. Smart move by Liddell to shoot in on him.

And could Goldie have sucked him off anymore? Damn. 

Wanderlei being classy in the interview. Good for him. I really hope he gets back on his game.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> The old chuck? the old chuck didn't win decisions.
> 
> He'll never get his belt.


Dude i said that it was in terms of Style and not only looking for the over hand right all the time soooo im right. And dont forget he decisioned Bustmante aswell as the Snowman there may be a few more but meh AMAZING FIGHT I AM SO PLEASED WITH BOTH FIGHTERS!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I am going to say it Wandy got tooled in every department. Chuck was great and those counter punches were terrific FOTN for sure. Got me some nice points I knew Chuck would win.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm so happy man, I'm almost in tears, I couldn't bare to see my favorite fighter go out on 3 losses, this is by far my favorite MMA moment. :thumb02: :happy03:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I officially hate the UFC!!!!! GOLDberg and Rogan Go to hades!!!!

F-U_!!!!! To the UFC Machinery!!! FU!!!!!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

lol, I'm undefeated in my picks so far. This is cool, but deep inside I knew Chuck would win.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

All bullshit aside that fight lived up to the billing. Both of those cats put it on the line. Sucks that both organizations ******* failed on putting it together earlier, but it finally happened and I have no complaints. Both dudes are true warriors and true champions.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

For the record I hope Liddell/Jackson 3 does not happen. 

Hard to believe GSP/Hughes is next.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I said Chuck was gonna win, never expected it to be by decision tho....Damnit NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WANDERLEI!!!!!!

My fav... It was a good fight tho


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Spinning backfist? Wow. Props to Chuck for a very good fight. He took some shots but dished them out even more. Man, they were swinging for the fences. Smart move by Liddell to shoot in on him.
> 
> And could Goldie have sucked him off anymore? Damn.
> 
> Wanderlei being classy in the interview. Good for him. I really hope he gets back on his game.



The spinning backfist isnt that crazy like ive always said his old style was better and he brought it back tonight if you want to see more of it just watch the Liddell Belfort fight and you'll see lots of fireworks like that from chuck.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Am I reading this correctly? Did chuck backfist Wandy and also take him down?


took him down twice, and landed a spinning back fist....well more spinning back forearm =D


this card rocked!! only the sanches v calilali(how ever its spelled) disappointed.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Great fight!!!:thumb02:

Way to go CHUCK!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow this fight made me forget all about matt vs gsp man I like this card


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn is all i have to say.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEAH! CHUUUUUCK! I LOVE YOU CHUCK IM GOING TO GO LEAVE a huge message on his mma jacked page! haha! That was a great fight!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

who won?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

everything was great excpet me losing money,,,,chuck vs wandy why


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

buo said:


> I officially hate the UFC!!!!! GOLDberg and Rogan Go to hades!!!!
> 
> F-U_!!!!! To the UFC Machinery!!! FU!!!!!


Wow!!! Someones butthurt. Anyways, that was an amazing fight. They both looked great. Kinda curious why Silva didn't try to utilize the clinch and knees more. It looked like each one had the other in trouble at one point and just let them recover so they could bang some more.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> took him down twice, and landed a spinning back fist....well more spinning back forearm =D
> 
> 
> this card rocked!! only the sanches v calilali(how ever its spelled) disappointed.


ye sanchez vs palilei was poor and guillard = wtf r u doing


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> who won?


Chuck by UD. Really good fight, make sure you check it out online later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> who won?



Ice-man


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Just an awesome fight. I wanted Silva to win, but if your guys going to lose it might as well be in an epic fight with both fighters getting cheered by the fans after the fight and acting classy towards each other afterwards.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

damn i lost 12mil points


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

D...Di.....Di....Did Chuck just win?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I was on the edge of my seat the whole fight. The first MMA match I ever watched was Liddell/Ortiz, and i've been a fan of the Iceman ever since. Wanderlei on the other hand, he's my favorite fighter ever, hands down. So of course it was a tough fight to pick for me.

My heart said Wandy but my brain screamed Chuck. I'm glad to see that Liddell wasn't affected by his losses, he actually pushed the pace and even stepped into Silva's range to brawl. At the same time I'm upset to see Wanderlei lose. Shouldn't have let him up after knocking him down in the second.


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome fight, I'm glad to see Chuck back to his old self. Shame about Wanderlei though, another pride failure.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

It lived up to the hype. That's all I wanted and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Bisping2K7 said:


> Awesome fight, I'm glad to see Chuck back to his old self. Shame about Wanderlei though, another pride failure.


Dont take the bait.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

BWoods said:


> I was on the edge of my seat the whole fight. The first MMA match I ever watched was Liddell/Ortiz, and i've been a fan of the Iceman ever since. Wanderlei on the other hand, he's my favorite fighter ever, hands down. So of course it was a tough fight to pick for me.
> 
> My heart said Wandy but my brain screamed Chuck. I'm glad to see that Liddell wasn't affected by his losses, he actually pushed the pace and even stepped into Silva's range to brawl. At the same time I'm upset to see Wanderlei lose. Shouldn't have let him up after knocking him down in the second.


Dude I know what you mean its opposite favirote wise for me I love both. but i was on the edge of my set with my eyes attached to the screen and Almost pissed thats not a lie either!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Bisping2K7 said:


> Awesome fight, I'm glad to see Chuck back to his old self. Shame about Wanderlei though, another pride failure.


ha go to sherdog we have had enough of those threads sorry kid try baiting another forum with those comments


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

js9234 said:


> Wow!!! Someones butthurt. Anyways, that was an amazing fight. They both looked great. Kinda curious why Silva didn't try to utilize the clinch and knees more. It looked like each one had the other in trouble at one point and just let them recover so they could bang some more.


I guess my butt is not loose enough not to feel that butt-raping of a commentary those guys did. Sorry, it was my first time. I don't really care much about Wand loosing but the Goldber-Rogan bias just hurts my assh0le.


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> ha go to sherdog we have had enough of those threads sorry kid try baiting another forum with those comments


What? It's an opinion, I'm allowed to share it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Is chuck's bandwagon gonna fill back up?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Is chuck's bandwagon gonna fill back up?


Yeah, maybe. But me personally I wasn't impressed. I'll take Thiago or Lyoto any day.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Thiago Silva? Chuck is a horrible matchup for him, how'd you get that?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> Thiago Silva? Chuck is a horrible matchup for him, how'd you get that?


Don't be too sure. We won't know till we see them fight; won't we?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

intense fight, we were on the edge of our seats, but I am very very dissapointed that silva didn't win

he should have pounced on liddell when he fell, and also should have muay thai clinched and threw some knees


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Great fight!!!

Surprise there was no knockout, but both put on a good show. I was the only one to pick Chuck at the party.

I hope both continue to fight on.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

This was fight of the year in my opinion, does anybody agree? It surpassed the hype.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I am supremely confident. I may bitch a little bit if he does lose but I'm not going to be tugging a hate wagon for Liddell if he does happen to win





southpaw447 said:


> The old chuck? the old chuck didn't win decisions.
> 
> He'll never get his belt.



No hate huh?! Sounds like hate to me, what happend to the 1st round Wandy KO huh?!:confused05:

a great fight and even though it went to a decision it was HIGHLY entertaining.....congrats to both fighters for putting it all on the line!.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Great fight! One of the best I've seen in a long time. I was happy to see Silva's chin was solid and the fight go all three rounds. Knockout punches are awesome, but not in the first flurry of strikes and these guys both proved they belong in the competition for title contentions.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Am i the only one that feels robbed still? That fight wasn't over.

Chuck threw everything he had at Wand, everything, and Wand was still standing firing back. Shots that put Randy and Babalu down, Wand took. Combos that demolished Tito, Wand took. Then Chuck gassed and took the safe road with the takedown at the end to ensure he couldnt get KOed late by the fresher (albeit more battered) Wandy.

Chuck won fair and square, im not trying in any way to take that away from him....but oh how i wish it had been a 5 rounder like i always pictured it would be before they both lost 2x.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm just glad the debates about Chuck not being able to hang with great strikers will finally die, if you can hang with Wanderlei Silva you have NO problem hanging with great strikers, great performances by both fighters.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Flak said:


> Am i the only one that feels robbed still? That fight wasn't over.
> 
> Chuck threw everything he had at Wand, everything, and Wand was still standing firing back. Shots that put Randy and Babalu down, Wand took. Combos that demolished Tito, Wand took. Then Chuck gassed and took the safe road with the takedown at the end to ensure he couldnt get KOed late by the fresher (albeit more battered) Wandy.
> 
> Chuck won fair and square, im not trying in any way to take that away from him....but oh how i wish it had been a 5 rounder like i always pictured it would be before they both lost 2x.


oh my god so true, even if silva were to get knocked out later, I still really wanted it to be a 5 rounder...I think chuck gassed at the very end and took the takedown, but to be fair silva's tdd was horrible, but anyones would be probably, chuck taking down someone????


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Flak said:


> Am i the only one that feels robbed still? That fight wasn't over.
> 
> Chuck threw everything he had at Wand, everything, and Wand was still standing firing back. Shots that put Randy and Babalu down, Wand took. Combos that demolished Tito, Wand took. Then Chuck gassed and took the safe road with the takedown at the end to ensure he couldnt get KOed late by the fresher (albeit more battered) Wandy.
> 
> Chuck won fair and square, im not trying in any way to take that away from him....but oh how i wish it had been a 5 rounder like i always pictured it would be before they both lost 2x.



I agree with you on wandy being able to take those punches. I was wondering what the hell it was gonna take. After seeing that who do ya'll think could of knocked wandy out in that fight?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good way to mix it up, although I was a little worried when Chuck took it to the ground, I heard Wanderlei earned his BJJ black belt recently, that would have sucked if Chuck got submitted.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Flak said:


> Am i the only one that feels robbed still? That fight wasn't over.
> 
> Chuck threw everything he had at Wand, everything, and Wand was still standing firing back. Shots that put Randy and Babalu down, Wand took. Combos that demolished Tito, Wand took. Then Chuck gassed and took the safe road with the takedown at the end to ensure he couldnt get KOed late by the fresher (albeit more battered) Wandy.
> 
> Chuck won fair and square, im not trying in any way to take that away from him....but oh how i wish it had been a 5 rounder like i always pictured it would be before they both lost 2x.


+1 on everything lol

As soon as Chuck went for the takedown I thought he might be gassing and going for the decision win. Wanderlei's stock just went up in my book, in that Chuck couldn't finish him when he was hurt. And that's what Chuck does. 

Great fight. Nicely done Chuck.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

all in all, great fight, really awesome to see two guys throwing haymakers at each other, getting rocked, and wandy smiling during the exchanges....that guy could lose his next 5 fights, he's exciting as hell, and i love watching him.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

As a huge Iceman fan, I'm very glad to see him back in his winning ways. I didn't sit down through out the entire fight, and my heart was pounding like I was in the octagon myself. I kept telling Chuck to keep his hands up, like he needs my god damn advice.  Wanderlei is a beast, I thought those shots were going to put him down, but the man is just a monster. Those punches dropped Babalu, Randy, Tito, all of them. But Wanderlei took them. He wasn't all there after a couple of those combos, he was rocked, but he gave Chuck some good pops too. I knew that fight could end at any second, and Wanderlei wasn't finished.

Honestly the most exciting fight I've ever witnessed, and this is coming from a guy who's favorite fighter is Randy Couture and watched he Sylvia and Gonzaga fights on the edge of my seat. This fight takes the cake.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i thought wandy looked really good in the 2nd round for the few 3 minutes...really pushing chuck around, but his looping punches were just too slow and chuck had a decent reach on him so his style just fell short....

spinning backfist really seems to be wandy's weakness lol


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

*after watching the Wandy all acess, and his performance tonight...*

do you think he overtrained? trained incorrectly?

or was all that training worth it... considering his ability to stay conscious eating liddell punches (even though his face couldnt handle it)


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I felt Chucks reach played a major role in this fight. Watching the fight made me feel wand was frustrated getting hit from afar where his fits couldn't reach. 

It was a great fight tho, both guys showed a tremendous amount of heart and respect for one another.

I don't get why people say Wand's washed up. He just fought against a guy who was the former champ and was highly motivated who known for beating alot of guys by ko. 

I think all this showed for wand was that
1.Fast recovery
2.Chin is still good
3.Great Heart
4.Good power
5.Lacking some speed
6.Still needs technique..

Imo the smart thing for wand was to go for the takedowns, and either GnP, sub attempts or lay out the decision. And if that didn't work then stand with Chuck.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

All he did was box, did he over train? not nesessarily, but I dont think he had the best gameplan. He wanted to hurt Chuck it seemed to me.

Did they even shake hands afterwards?


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> All he did was box, did he over train? not nesessarily, but I dont think he had the best gameplan. He wanted to hurt Chuck it seemed to me.
> 
> Did they even shake hands afterwards?


Yeah they did, just before Rogan started talking to Chuck. 

Looked like Wand just wanted to box with Chuck I agree, he should have used more leg kicks. He has gooooooood leg kicks.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

great training conditioning wise, horrible gameplan....

i'm wondering...is it really that hard to teach a guy like wandy to throw straight punches? his wild loopers really got exposed tonight, especially since his reach isn't the best....


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

I just think he gave the fans what they wanted. He is not a loser and his trainig was fine. He took all those shots. Shots that would make most drop!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

vader said:


> I just think he gave the fans what they wanted.


The guy speaks the truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Rogan kept saying that wandy didnt care if he won or lost, that he just wanted to put on a good show. And he did.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

raise01:


mlsman23 said:


> Rogan kept saying that wandy didnt care if he won or lost, that he just wanted to put on a good show. And he did.


Im pretty sure he cared ;P


In all seriousness though.... this was a fight 6 years in ther making, the ufc could not let this be a dissapointment. Wandy knew it, Chuck knew it and they gave it their all. I love 'em both for it...

It was Wandy's first apperance in the ufc since it really went main-stream and even though he lost, he has a very exciting style and delivers exciting fights everytime. He gives the fans what they want to see and will be back for sure.

It is now the UFC's job to make sure they give him an opponent that will make for an exciting fight to really turn this guy into a marketable fighter, making the 205 division even better than it is now!


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by Flak 
Am i the only one that feels robbed still? That fight wasn't over.

Chuck threw everything he had at Wand, everything, and Wand was still standing firing back. Shots that put Randy and Babalu down, Wand took. Combos that demolished Tito, Wand took. Then Chuck gassed and took the safe road with the takedown at the end to ensure he couldnt get KOed late by the fresher (albeit more battered) Wandy.

Chuck won fair and square, im not trying in any way to take that away from him....but oh how i wish it had been a 5 rounder like i always pictured it would be before they both lost 2x. 


Your boy got beat get over it. Chuck looked great


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Flak said:


> Chuck won fair and square, im not trying in any way to take that away from him....but oh how i wish it had been a 5 rounder like i always pictured it would be before they both lost 2x.


Reading is a skill.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, those pride guys really are superior to UFC guys aren't they...


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

The 23 Enigma said:


> As a huge Iceman fan, I'm very glad to see him back in his winning ways. I didn't sit down through out the entire fight, and my heart was pounding like I was in the octagon myself. I kept telling Chuck to keep his hands up, like he needs my god damn advice.  Wanderlei is a beast, I thought those shots were going to put him down, but the man is just a monster. Those punches dropped Babalu, Randy, Tito, all of them. But Wanderlei took them. He wasn't all there after a couple of those combos, he was rocked, but he gave Chuck some good pops too. I knew that fight could end at any second, and Wanderlei wasn't finished.
> 
> Honestly the most exciting fight I've ever witnessed, and this is coming from a guy who's favorite fighter is Randy Couture and watched he Sylvia and Gonzaga fights on the edge of my seat. This fight takes the cake.



yea it was a bad ass fight, in my top3 favs of all time


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Waste of time IMO. He looked tired and immediatly resorted to his old self, throwing wild punches and eating hard straights.

Plus he didnt even use his famous knees, never clinched, and got taken down hard twice. He must have completely lost focus or been really nervous.

Hopefully it shows off in his next fight, cause I didnt see anything different.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

sicc said:


> Man, those pride guys really are superior to UFC guys aren't they...



What? you mean like the LHW UFC champion of the world, the one who KO'ed chuck in the first round? ...or do you mean Minotoro fighting for the HW title...:confused05:

Imo that was a dumb comment, I hate the UFC vs Pride bullshit... It's about the fighters! not about the organisations.....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Word to that ^^^^

Im really really disappointed in Wandy, had alot of faith for him going in, but he just resorted to his old game-plan sans devastating knees.

So bad, hopefully he gets his shit together next fight. God, so bad.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

When he let Chuck back up after knocking him down.. I knew it was a big mistake for Silva and it ended up being so.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Slug said:


> When he let Chuck back up after knocking him down.. I knew it was a big mistake for Silva and it ended up being so.


I am pretty sure he let him up because the main reason chuck fell was because he was off balanced when he was hit, and he was off balanced because he just threw a big punch which also hit silva.. 

So I think Silva may have been slightly rocked, and he also knew that Chuck probably wasnt that rocked.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I want to go off topic here for a sec cause I dont want to make a new thread but, did anyone notice that Vanderlei almost racked out when he got into the ring and did his circle around the Octogon?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Like I posted in another thread Wandy was so one-dimensional in this fight. Not enough kicks only like one knee. He never even tried to clinch or shoot. If nothing else these things keep Chuck off-balance. Silva let Chuck get confident and comfortable. I think the reason Wand looked a little tired was probably from an adrenaline dump, I mean he trained his ass off. Taking some positives that was 15 minutes of UFC experience. I know he fought there before but it gets him used to the rules, the fence, the environment against a quality opponent and former champ.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> I want to go off topic here for a sec cause I dont want to make a new thread but, did anyone notice that Vanderlei almost racked out when he got into the ring and did his circle around the Octogon?


I noticed that, I had a Chuckle.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't been on the edge of my seat like that for a long time, that fight DELIVERED! You never knew what was gonna happen next, many punches landed on both fighters that I thought would put them to sleep. Especially Wanderlei, that guy took one hell of a beating, I mean his face looked like he got hit by a semi. What an awesome fight!


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> I want to go off topic here for a sec cause I dont want to make a new thread but, did anyone notice that Vanderlei almost racked out when he got into the ring and did his circle around the Octogon?


Yup, it was pretty hard to miss


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, a fight that actually lived up to the hype. This is in my top ten fights of the year.

Damn you Wand, you werein great shape. How hard is it to have a gameplan?

And wow, Chucks performance was insane. Just all round excellent, did not expect to see him come out with takedowns and spinning backfists. He stayed smart.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

good fight 27-30 i think not


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> good fight 27-30 i think not


26-30 round 3 was 10-8 a ha ha


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Wanderlei is a beast. Chuck couldn't finish him at all. He couldn't even get knock him down(without takedowns). 

Wanderlei was to sloppy though. Alot of his shots could have hurt Chuck bad. Chuck's striking wasn't alot better. After that spinning back fist, he should of put him away. 

Also, did anyone else wonder what was up when Silva rocked Chuck but let him back up? At first it looked like a slip but then in the replay, Silva caught him good.

I gave it 29-28 to Chuck.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I totally thought the second round was all Wandy. How one ref scored it 30-27 is beyond me. Heh I noticed my pulse go up quite a bit when that fight started.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

pliff said:


> What? you mean like the LHW UFC champion of the world, the one who KO'ed chuck in the first round? ...or do you mean Minotoro fighting for the HW title...:confused05:
> 
> Imo that was a dumb comment, I hate the UFC vs Pride bullshit... It's about the fighters! not about the organisations.....


Thank you raise01:
What really bugs me about the PRIDE vs. UFC crap is in the end, the fighters train for X amount of weeks to fight X regardless of where it is. It's like saying someones a shit BJJ competitor since they only fought in this comp or that comp. Or like saying X is a smart person only because he went to [insert top school here] instead of his friend who went to [insert another top school here]. It's not like the promotion trains the fighters or something, or that you are arguing that say, Chute Box > BTT, which would make more sense since fighters are trained there.

In the end, who cares anyway, since we are now left with one big promotion that has 90% of the best MMA fighters in the world. Which means one thing, *awesome* fights, and isn't that what we are all MMA fans for anyway?

On topic, this was one of the most exciting fights of 2007 easily. I actually nearly had it 28-28 believe it or not. Since Wandy won the first round, Liddell the third, and the second had both fighters knocked down and returning each of the others shots. Though if I had to give it to one, it would have been Wandy since he got the knockdown. So I scored it 29-28 Wandy, that's why I was pissed off when Goldie and Rogan were claiming Liddell won right after round 3.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

really worth the wait, even though i lost on vbookie bet, i really enjoy the fighr, good luck to both of them in their future


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

One of the few fights where I noticed my pulse rise lol.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Bitter sweet fight for me. Always felt Wanderlei was the perfect opponent for Chuck. But still i wanted Wanderlei to win. But at the same time maybe we'll see Chuck go on and do something really special now. Who knows. This sport is just so unpredictable. 

Just wish Rampage would get off his lazy ass and fight someone of real note. 

Who is next for Wanderlei. I really truly believe he won't be beaten by anyone else in that division, cause like i say. He was tailrmade for Chuck. The same way Chuck is for Rampage and Rampage is for Wanderlei.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

*Why the results of liddel/silva are the best for everybody*

Hell, fellas i thought it was a killer fight.
wanderlei had a jacked up gameplan i thought he was way to tentative, not enough footwork or head-movement, he was basically playing the role of a counter-puncher.....WEIRD!
he did prove though that he can change his style when he wants too, and that is cool.

chuck showed some class, and he actually had his hands a little higher, his movement was good(and not all backward) he reminded me of the chuck liddel who out fought vitor belfort! after the fight he showed a more humble side of himself:thumbsup: and was very gracious he got back some of my respect for that:thumb02:


the fight was great, wandy put chuck down in the second rd and instead of rushing him and initiating the clinch to end it. he backed off and let him recover---respect!!!
3rd rd chuck rocked wand hard backed him up to the cage and opened up, then he backed off and let wand recover---respect

this way both guys looked good, both had a chance to win, wand will be around for awhile still yet. and chuck gets back in the mix, dana still has chuck to sell all those 5.000$ seats to the hollywood maggots, wand still has us working-class fans to buy the ppv.

as a huge silva fan i say hell, man, it was all good(even though i lost 12,000 points)


----------



## djenrique (Sep 14, 2007)

*Where's Wandy's killer eyes gone?*

Something's definatly changed in Wanderlei Silva. I haven't seen any real killer instincts in his eyes for quite some time now. I don't think it started off with his losing streak because allready going into the fight with Dan the look weren't there. Now of course after his 2nd consecutive loss you could state that his confidence is hurt. But, IMO he may have looked as if he wanted to fight Chuck and trained like hell for it, but am I the only one who can see that the killer eyes are gone?

I want the old Wandy back! I want the look that BJ Penn had going into his rematch with Jens Pulver. Luke Cummo of TUF 2 had that look too. Wandy needs to get that will to rip a man into pieces back, cause well I ain't seeing it. Til then...

This is why I think that so many people think he's thru.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

relax, man. wand aint going anywhere , the fight with chuck went down like it should have. wand has had alot of fights ,and is at a croosroad for sure, we know how tough he is , so give him a break.
he will be back soon, and now so will chuck.
wand the las few fights i have noticed is working on changing his style, lets wait and see where that goes.
he is also more buisness minded these days, and the fight with chuck works for everybody. wand gave a good account of himself to the people who didnt know him, he put on yet another killer show for those of us who know him well, and set the stage for some more drama in the future, so have faith bro!!
he will be back


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

*Congrats to both Silva and Liddell*

For providing us one of the greatest exciting fight ever.

The whole 15 minutes, our jaws were down to the floor, and no1 dared talking, because the fight was so awesome. 

Talk about going toe-to-toe, they did that for the whole fight!

Congrats to Silva for being able to take that many shots, and keep fighting on, seriously, i dont remember the last time ive seen a guy get clipped 30 times and keep going, and by "keep going", i mean answering back with strong punches!

Congrats to Liddell, he used his reach advantage to his best, and while i didnt want him to win, i can say well done.. The takedown at the end kind of screwed up the whole ending of a legendary fight, but hey, its mma, not k-1.

Too bad for Silva, i wish he could of fight more in the UFC.. now he will have to go tru some less known fighters to get back at being close to #1 contender.. if he can beat them


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats from me too. The fight really lived up to it's hype.:thumbsup:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't think that Silva will have to go through much lesser opponents. He didn't look like himself at all and still had Chuck rocked a couple times and lasted to a decision. Great performance from both guys, although Wandy didn't look like himself and Chuck is somewhat of a bad matchup for him. Man I was screaming at Wandy when he had Chuck rocked and on the mat, but did not pounce!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Split said:


> For providing us one of the greatest exciting fight ever.
> 
> The whole 15 minutes, our jaws were down to the floor, and no1 dared talking, because the fight was so awesome.
> 
> ...


You are right on the money :thumbsup:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

ye i was just watching it on a internet stream with the sound 30 seconds behind and I just sat their with my jaw opened for the whole fight. I have to say Liddell was great.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Before his next fight, somebody has to explain to him that knee strikes to a standing opponent are indeed allowed in the UFC. If he did one knee in this fight, I must have missed it.

Except for that I don't think he did so bad. Round two was clearly his, no matter what two of the judges thought.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> I don't think that Silva will have to go through much lesser opponents. He didn't look like himself at all and still had Chuck rocked a couple times and lasted to a decision. Great performance from both guys, although Wandy didn't look like himself and Chuck is somewhat of a bad matchup for him. Man I was screaming at Wandy when he had Chuck rocked and on the mat, but did not pounce!


Maybe he didn't look like himself because he was fighting chuck? Everyone was counting chuck out before the fight.. and now it seems like people are trying to take something away from him by saying wandy wasn't his usual self.. I don't know if this was your intention or not.


----------



## djenrique (Sep 14, 2007)

benny said:


> relax, man. wand aint going anywhere , the fight with chuck went down like it should have. wand has had alot of fights ,and is at a croosroad for sure, we know how tough he is , so give him a break.
> he will be back soon, and now so will chuck.
> wand the las few fights i have noticed is working on changing his style, lets wait and see where that goes.
> he is also more buisness minded these days, and the fight with chuck works for everybody. wand gave a good account of himself to the people who didnt know him, he put on yet another killer show for those of us who know him well, and set the stage for some more drama in the future, so have faith bro!!
> he will be back


I hope so!


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

I will agree with you and say he did not seem nearly as aggressive as he should have been, especially when he had Chuck rocked and on the ground, but did nothing. Or when he backed himself into the cage without Chuck even having to press forward.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

+Shogun+ said:


> I don't think that Silva will have to go through much lesser opponents. He didn't look like himself at all and still had Chuck rocked a couple times and lasted to a decision. Great performance from both guys, although Wandy didn't look like himself and Chuck is somewhat of a bad matchup for him. Man I was screaming at Wandy when he had Chuck rocked and on the mat, but did not pounce!


me too!

The few non-silent moments were me and a few others screaming, KEEP HIM DOWN!!

or " OHHHH!! FINISH HIM!!"


I dont want to enter into too much speculations, but i wonder why Silva didnt try to take it down. But at the same time, im kind of glad he didnt, it just shows how proud he is. He wanted to prove he could beat Liddell, and going for a decision would of been bad. Liddell did that at the end, but at least he just did it for 15 seconds, so i wont blame him too much.. although it did destroy the ending.


And i dont agree, Silva looked like himself, he fought the best he could in my opinion, but like me and a lot of others stated, the styles and reach really went for Chuck, and he used it all night. The few moments in the clinch, you could see Chuck was just moving Silva easily, and going with elbows and such.. Silva made the right move to stay in striking mode rather than clinching if you ask me.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Hell, fellas i thought it was a killer fight.
wanderlei had a jacked up gameplan i thought he was way to tentative, not enough footwork or head-movement, he was basically playing the role of a counter-puncher.....WEIRD! silva made some bad decisions but oh well he will be back
he did prove though that he can change his style when he wants too, and that is cool.

chuck showed some class, and he actually had his hands a little higher, his movement was good(and not all backward) he reminded me of the chuck liddel who out fought vitor belfort! after the fight he showed a more humble side of himself and was very gracious he got back some of my respect for that


the fight was great, wandy put chuck down in the second rd and instead of rushing him and initiating the clinch to end it. he backed off and let him recover---respect!!!
3rd rd chuck rocked wand hard backed him up to the cage and opened up, then he backed off and let wand recover---respect

this way both guys looked good, both had a chance to win, wand will be around for awhile still yet. and chuck gets back in the mix, dana still has chuck to sell all those 5.000$ seats to the hollywood maggots, wand still has us working-class fans to buy the ppv.

as a huge silva fan i say hell, man, it was all good(even though i lost 12,000 points)


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont think so. Liddel just matches up with him that way, personally i hoped Silva would win but i knew that if liddel actually diversifyed a bit (as he did, to my shock and amazement) he would win the fight, and he did.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wand looked exactly like himself.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

good thread! yeah Congrats to both guys. Chuck is back, but so is Wanderlei.


----------



## djenrique (Sep 14, 2007)

MMAmatt said:


> i dont think so. Liddel just matches up with him that way, personally i hoped Silva would win but i knew that if liddel actually diversifyed a bit (as he did, to my shock and amazement) he would win the fight, and he did.


In my mind there was never a doubt. Chuck would win because I haven't seen the real Wanderlei since the first round of the Henderson fight. I almost thought that fight was rigged because he looked so harmless.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Also, Wand did displa a gamplan for the first round of this fight. It just didn't work out for him.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

That fight was awesome. Chuck was very smart in this one and even threw a few takedowns in there. He looked real good and the fight was really an exciting one to watch.


----------



## Vrang (Nov 11, 2007)

The fight was awsome and im glad Chuck won it tho i had my money on Silva.

But i cant say Silva looked like him self at all, were was all his Knee strikes?
He`s kicks were nothing like they should be eather.
He let Chuck control the whole fight. 
In my oppinion all the rounds went to Liddel. 
It looks like its tuff for the pride fighters to adjust to the UFC.

Maby its because they cant use roids? who knows? hehehehe


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

+Shogun+ said:


> I will agree with you and say he did not seem nearly as aggressive as he should have been, especially when he had Chuck rocked and on the ground, but did nothing. Or when he backed himself into the cage without Chuck even having to press forward.


He wasn't nearly as aggressive as we've seen him in the past. No kind of knees whatsoever... I mean come on.. thats trademark Wandy!!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

WAR this fight! 

Sorry had to say it. :confused05:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> I am pretty sure he let him up because the main reason chuck fell was because he was off balanced when he was hit, and he was off balanced because he just threw a big punch which also hit silva..
> 
> So I think Silva may have been slightly rocked, and he also knew that Chuck probably wasnt that rocked.


Thats exactly what i felt. 

And Couchwarrior, he attempted to do a knee, when liddel had him up against the cage, but liddel let out a short flurry which made wand let go


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Great fight. Totally lived up to my expectations. I would have been totally disappointed if it just ended by KO in the 1st, and thankfully it didn't. The 2nd round will go down as one of my favorite rounds of the year.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

At least Wand didnt show up all in bad shape or gas like Shogun so people won't start accusing him of being on roids.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

One of the best fights of the year imo, it was awesome to watch from start to finish


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> All he did was box, did he over train? not nesessarily, but I dont think he had the best gameplan. He wanted to hurt Chuck it seemed to me.
> 
> Did they even shake hands afterwards?


yep no game plan, he should have tried to attack the legs


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

insane fight. good for Chuck, i was worried about him going to retire after that.
but IMO Wandy had poor gameplan --> should've attacked more, should've kneed Liddell at least once, should've finish him when he could


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if I saw the same fight as most people posting here, but I have a hard time believing that it was Silva fighting last night.

He's been downhill since Cro Cop, but if you watch anything previous to that, he was a death machine. Thai-clench, kness, uppercuts, ruthlessness and series after series of bombs. He had a gameplan, it was: Destroy everything. He reinvented the word 'attack' from 2002-2006.

I felt like he had a two-punch combo limit for this fight. He'd one-two, and then he'd back off. Chuck hit the deck, and literally, Wanderlei STOOD THERE AND WATCHED.

If anyone knows Silva, last night can't be a good sign. If that's the Wanderlei we can expect from here on, then we can expect him to lose fights until he retires.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Vrang said:


> The fight was awsome and im glad Chuck won it tho i had my money on Silva.
> 
> But i cant say Silva looked like him self at all, were was all his Knee strikes?
> He`s kicks were nothing like they should be eather.
> ...



1. in order to get to throw knees, silva needed to get up close, and lets just say Liddell didnt let him much with his straight punches
2. The few moments they were clinched, Liddell kept disengaging and throwing elbows
3. Silva's kicks has never been great, hes always off balance when he throws them(lack of flexibility).. see Arona vs Silva 1, he got knocked down because of that
4. He did let Liddell control, because he didnt have reach advantage. Liddell's arms are so long its unbeleivable, and Silva's are short.
5. In this case, it had nothing to do with the cage or the rules. They both kept using punches only, and the footwork of Silva wasnt exactly top level(in pride or ufc), and i find it that he improved on that a lot in that fight. A lot more head movement(at the end!! when Silva just kept ducking Liddell's punches! lol!)


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> I'm not sure if I saw the same fight as most people posting here, but I have a hard time believing that it was Silva fighting last night.
> 
> He's been downhill since Cro Cop, but if you watch anything previous to that, he was a death machine. Thai-clench, kness, uppercuts, ruthlessness and series after series of bombs. He had a gameplan, it was: Destroy everything. He reinvented the word 'attack' from 2002-2006.
> 
> ...


Chuck actually slipped, Wand didn't deck him. Rushing in then would have been a bad idea.

Wand didn't go balls to the wall as much as he usually does, but hes fighting Lidell. I thought hes strategy was good, except for lack of takedowns and lack of clinch attempts(I counted one) and worked for the first two rounds.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cro Cop stole his soul, and Henderson made sure that Wandy will never get it back.

He's another former great that's getting left behind because he's stuck in his old ways. Guys like Griffin & Machida are moving ahead, while guys like Wanderlei & Chuck are left in the dust. Wanderlei's not that old, but it'll take a long, long time to catch up to the level these other guys are competing at. Then, you have guys like Wilson Gouveia, who are also moving ahead. Hell, I'd pick Gouveia over Wanderlei in a heartbeat, since Gouveia is well-rounded.

He has always looked mediocre in the UFC.


----------



## TIME (Dec 31, 2006)

This may not be popular, but it is what I believe.

Pride Wandy = steroids = killer eyes (as you put it)

UFC Wandy = no juice = different fighter


That does not mean that he can't adjust and become a dominant fighter again, but it does mean that he has to learn to develop a new internal attitude on fight night. I think his pre-fight comments about "killing" Chuck were part of his attempt to recapture some of the old Axe Murderer personna that he has lost.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> I'm not sure if I saw the same fight as most people posting here, but I have a hard time believing that it was Silva fighting last night.
> 
> He's been downhill since Cro Cop, but if you watch anything previous to that, he was a death machine. Thai-clench, kness, uppercuts, ruthlessness and series after series of bombs. He had a gameplan, it was: Destroy everything. He reinvented the word 'attack' from 2002-2006.
> 
> ...



I think you should look at it this way : Look at how he fights rather than how he destroyed people.

Before or after Cro Cop, hes always thrown the same kind of punches(looping wild), and then gets in to throw knees and just destroy destroy like you said.

But last night, Liddell was moving away, and Silva DID throw a lot of combinations, but he stopped very quickly, as the last 3-4 were like a feet away, because Liddell kept moving back after throwing a 1-2, which is a good gameplan against Silva.

Look at Rampage's defense for example : He like to absorb punches by putting his arms high, and then he counters and starts dishing out his own arsenal.

Liddell, he just likes to throw a couple punches, then backs away, unless hes hurt his opponent.

Thats just an example among many others.. look back at all of his fights. 

When your a star, people will study your style, and they will end up learning how to beat it(and it just so happens Liddell was already a match for him).


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Chuck actually slipped, Wand didn't deck him. Rushing in then would have been a bad idea.
> 
> Wand didn't go balls to the wall as much as he usually does, but hes fighting Lidell. I thought hes strategy was good, except for lack of takedowns and lack of clinch attempts(I counted one) and worked for the first two rounds.


If you look at the replay, on the 2nd time Liddell fell down, he actually received a good right hand and granted he was off balance, but it was still a good punch.

But in any cases, we were all so excited about this fight, anything happening was just so huge, and on the spot, every1 was screaming for that one!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I honestly didn't see that real relentlessness,killer,ruthless guy in Wanderlei tonight. 
Maybe it had something to do with Chucks range, i don't know.
But from the all access, what i do know is that what lacked with wand was that, he was only sparring with Shawn. He needed to get some people that could imitate Chuck to spar with. A guy with good striking and good reach. Hell Anderson Silva was the right guy to train with, him and machida would've done good for Wand (i think anderson said that wand,ninja,shogun could train with if they wanted. 
Also from the all access they mainly focused on Cardio, which they should have but alot more striking. Why train Bjj? Wand's bjj game is already good enough to nullify anything Chuck would dish out on the ground. And why train something that you're not really gonna use? I found that part just really pointless. Really, Wand's training should've focused on Striking and Cardio, and training with the same person 24/7 doesn't really help with the striking at all.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Uchi said:


> And Couchwarrior, he attempted to do a knee, when liddel had him up against the cage, but liddel let out a short flurry which made wand let go


Alright then, he attempted one knee. That's the same number as the attempts to kick Chuck in the head while on the ground, so it might still be that it just happened in the heat of the moment and he thought it was illegal.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

When I said Wandy didn't look like his old self, I don't know how you can disagree. The only time Chuck landed consecutive punches were when Wandy backed himself up against the cage... which he did quite a few times without any pressure from Chuck. It was just weird. He looked to be trying to play the Counterpuncher role, and thats just not him. The few times he did go after Chuck he won those exchanges. Just did not seem nearly as aggressive as he should of. To the person who said this now proves Chuck can stand with great strikers... This is true, if those strikers back themselves into corners. Every time I have seen someone pressure Chuck and move forward, (not recklessly and stupid like Babalu) they seem the much better man. I'm just going by what I see, not trying to hate on anybody, regardless of what it seems. One of the most exciting fights I have seen in a long time. Wanderlei vs. Chuck 2 anybody?


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

With all the talk about the actual fight I forgot that Wanderlei still walked out too _Darude - Sandstorm_. Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuune!


----------



## LawOutlaw (Nov 12, 2006)

Now being that I am a fan of Wanderlei it might of only seemed odd to me but possibly others saw it the same way I did regardless as to who you like. At the same time I do enjoy Chuck as well so it isn't like I went in one sided. 

What I was wondering though is did anyone else notice or feel like the UFC announce team were constantly pushing Chuck while at the same time only degrading Wanderlei? 

I found this to be extremely bias and degrading towards Wanderlei. It started out with one build of Wanderlei's style and then just nothing but building up Chucks ability, strengths, powers, ko power, etc. Then they sat there talking about how Chuck is really the aggressor and Wanderlei has been running away basically. This was absolutely wrong as it to me it looks a whole lot more like Wanderlei is the one that does most the pressing forward. Chuck does do more of the initiating the strike but Wanderlei is really the one pushing forward while Chuck was backing up. 

2nd round was absolutely nothing but Chuck hype. Then they go on to even discredit Wanderlei's knockdown as nothing but a slip by Chuck. Wanderlei clearly hit Chuck square and shocked him as he was backing up. He got put down, not a slip. The majority of the time against the fence throwing bombs were blocked by Wanderlei and he got several off on Chuck as well but it was pure Chuck this Chuck that. Then they would go on to discredit Wanderlei more with saying how its shocking he can't get in on Chuck and can't take him down when really Wanderlei never once even bothered trying to get in clinches or takedown Chuck. In fact the only positive thing ever said about Wanderlei was he has heart but even then they couldn't just let it be him as they follow up with we never doubted either of them. 

Like I said, maybe its just me that took it this way but really it just came off as unfair bias announcing and build up through out the fight. They should of at least been somewhat decent or balanced about it and like I said I do enjoy Chuck as a fighter as well so what was said about him was deserved but at the same time Wanderlei did deserve far more than he was given as well. 

Anyone else notice or feel that way?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wand leaning on the fence ducking those big shots by Chuck was cool.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Wand leaning on the fence ducking those big shots by Chuck was cool.


If Wandi could have jumped on Chuck after that, he could have had him. Those big misses took a lot out of Chuck.


----------

